# The "Chicken Wing" meme -- the internet did it first. Chippah is in denial.



## JA

The internet beat HF to the punch.




> *Chicken wing song*
> 
> 2,695,167 views
> 
> Uploaded on Dec 27, 2010
> 
> We made this on flip note on the dsi xl it is so funny I love it






> *Chicken Wing Song *
> 
> 1,214,032 views
> 
> Uploaded on Nov 22, 2010
> 
> Sorry For Bad Audio And That It Cut Off A Little






> *chicken wing song 5 Minutes *
> 
> 1,075,832 views
> 
> Uploaded on Feb 8, 2012
> 
> The chicken wing song.






> *Chicken wing song [10 hours] *
> 
> 434,789 views
> 
> Published on Aug 12, 2012
> 
> Chicken wing chicken wing
> Hot dogs and balogna
> Chicken and macaroni
> Chilling with my homies






> *Chicken Wing Song (Hot Dog And Bologna) -15 Minutes- *
> 
> 62,081 views
> 
> Published on Nov 23, 2012
> 
> xD






> *the chicken wang song *
> 
> 340,633 views
> 
> Uploaded on Jun 8, 2008
> 
> here is the chicken wing song its awesome






> *chicken wing song #2*
> 
> 76,293 views
> 
> Uploaded on Nov 17, 2011




Chicken wings.



Chicken wings.



Hot dogs and balogna.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bee Sheriff

thats from nintendo DS


----------



## S A W F T*

But I'm vegan


----------



## Mantis

I've never seen a man eat so many chicken wings


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## irunthepeg

hahaha that little guy Elmo is so cute


----------



## Yung Rotini

flipnote hatena rofl


----------



## JA

Chippah said:


> [unintelligible wall of images]


----------



## Satan

Chicken winga


----------



## Bones Malone

Not caring =/= not believing


----------



## JA

Chippah said:


> Not caring =/= not believing






> I don't care, I love it.
> I don't care.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

@JetsAlternate

Japanese music isn't good and you should feel bad


----------



## Dog

Chicken wings

Im vegan


----------



## S A W F T*

May I sample one chicken wing?


----------



## JA

Jangling Man said:


> @JetsAlternate
> 
> Japanese music isn't good and you should feel bad



There are two unrelated causes in that sentence.

I agree with you that there's not a lot to like about modern Japanese music. The whole industry is stale. This is why the South Korean pop industry has taken over. Even Taiwan and Hong Kong have taken a back seat to the Korean Wave.

Many will tell you that YG Entertainment's BIG BANG should have won album of the year last year at the Mnet Asian Music Awards in Hong Kong, which PSY hosted. I appreciate that the members of BIG BANG all have individual identities and individual careers, whereas a band like EXO is rather faceless with its twelve-member swarm of identical personalities. The musical arrangements on _MADE_ were also very strong.



Should I feel bad that this notion disturbs you? There's nothing for me to feel bad about unless you're xenophobic; then I'll feel bad for you.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Korean music sucks too. It isn't xenophobia, it's just bad. Enjoying it would suck


----------



## JA

Jangling Man said:


> Korean music sucks too. It isn't xenophobia, it's just bad. Enjoying it would suck



Everything is relative.

There's not a lot to like about North American chart-toppers either; the Grammys are not a fun time. In many ways, I would place the current output of popular music from Korea ahead of North America's.

My tastes are very far removed from modern pop music, but you dragged us into a discussion about the music of Asia. I have much greater admiration for Asian folk tunes and earlier pop recordings.

The first ever song I heard from Japan was a chart-topper in North America among other countries called "Ue wo Muite Arukō," known in English-speaking countries as "Sukiyaki," by a fellow named Kyu Sakamoto. It reached #1 in Canada, Australia, the U.S., Norway, and Japan in 1963. I wasn't around when it first charted, but it still received airplay here. It spawned many cover versions by other popular artists.



It was a tragedy when he passed away at the age of 41 in a plane crash.

This version by L.A. group A Taste of Honey charted at #1 on the U.S. R&B and A/C charts; it reached #3 on the Hot 100.



Olly Murs recently released a version that more accurately captures the lyrical essence of the original with lyrics written by Yoko Ono. It also features a more accurate title, as the producers who gave the original the name "Sukiyaki" were obviously from a different time.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Wing chicken 

Cing whicken

Whicken Cing


----------



## Xelebes

irunthepeg said:


> hahaha that little guy Elmo is so cute




Elmo does look like he is givin' it.


----------



## irunthepeg

We the North


----------



## Bones Malone

Tsss, what am I in Egypt or sumptin?


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Ehat?


----------



## HanSolo

Chicken wings.


----------



## irunthepeg

Wicken Chings


----------



## irunthepeg

I had chicken wings last night


----------



## Bones Malone

I made smoked chicken wings tonight


----------



## njdevscup30

chicken thursday


----------



## HanSolo

U smoked chicken wings fonight


----------



## PolishBingo




----------



## Dr Pepper

....What's in the box? 

Because those don't look like wings at all.


----------



## irunthepeg

boneless wings


----------



## SpookyTsuki

Chicken wing hot dog and macoronayyyy


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Tree branches would be a more entertaining meme.


----------



## PolishBingo

PolishBingo said:


>






Modo said:


> ....What's in the box?
> 
> Because those don't look like wings at all.






irunthepeg said:


> boneless wings




I assumed boneless wings as well but it also kinda looks like apple fritter doughnuts.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Apple fritters are delicious.


----------



## yubbers

Modo said:


> Apple fritters are delicious.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Boom Boom Bear




----------

